#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  please, need ebook Guidelines for the management of change for process safety

## husni.abdillah82

really appreciate if you can share the link of "guidelines for the management of change for process safety"... thank you

See More: please, need ebook Guidelines for the management of change for process safety

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent* thank you Mechen.

----------

